# Elk rump roast TQ w/ apple smoke



## pit 4 brains (Feb 20, 2010)

I took some elk rump roasts, tied 'em up and brined them IAW TQ instructions for 11 days. I remmoved them from the brine and gave them a couple good rinses and then a 24 or so hour fresh water soak. After a few more rinses, I dried them, painted with mustard and rolled them in fresh cracked pepper. Into the smoker over some apple wood (Thanx BandCollector) for about seven hours to int temp of 145. I couldn't wait any longer...


----------



## caveman (Feb 20, 2010)

So, since it is Elk, you don't have to do the towel & cooler type of resting to get the meat tender?


----------



## bassman (Feb 20, 2010)

That's my kind of smoke!  We really do need to see a sliced piece though.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 20, 2010)

This meat was cured using nitrates, It is to be sliced and eaten like lunchmeat. 
The wrapping & resting you're talking about is done with large chunks of meat that are cooked from raw to 190 degrees or more and then sliced or pulled or whatever. I did put a foil tent over this right after the pics so as to keep it from drying out to fast..

Slicing pics are on the way...


----------



## walle (Feb 20, 2010)

_SLICE IT, SLICE IT, SLICE IT
SHOW US, SHOW US, SHOW US 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





_Dang, Pit - that looks Goo-ood!
I'm outta big elk chunks already. 

HEY, I know someone who probably has some....


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 20, 2010)

Got me thinking I need to do another batch of Elk summer sausage.  Looking forward to the slice and taste test!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks great. I have only had Elk once and it was horrible. It was over cooked and cold. If I had some that was cooked right I know I would love it. I should try this method with one of my venison roasts.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 20, 2010)

Elk is the beef of wild game. It does not lend itself to overcooking though..


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm with Walle on this one too. Please SLICE it and SHOW us the MEAT.


----------

